# Which would you buy? (car advice)



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Ok, here's the situation - which of the two would you buy if you were limited by $1300/monthly income (living at home, no other expenses) and you're a student (or a new gradudate).

Hyundai Accent GSI (2005) 2-door
MSRP: $14,995 (tax excluded)
Monthly Payment: $252.00 (tax excluded) + $1000 down payment @ 60 months (non-lease)

or...

Hyundai Accent GSI (2001) 2-door *was a leased vehicle and is owned by the dealer since being returned*
MSRP: $5,995 + tax + $1000 down payment
KM on Car: 149,999 

Reason I ask is... technically I could afford both, but not sure if I want to pay for a car for the next 5 years of my life.







Is 150,000 km bad? (I know nothing of cars); I could put probably... around 45,000-50,000 a year on it without much difficulity. (leasing is not an option.)

They're nice cars... alloy wheels, manual transmission, sunroof, etc.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Go for the 2005 model, nothing like a car from the future!   

iG/<


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

149K for a 4 cylinder car is a lot
i would recommend either;

1. lower KM 4 cylinder car
2. lower KM (50-80 k) for a 6 cylinder car

i noticed you said you would put on 40-50 k per year
that would say to me that you drive quite a bit
a new car with that kind of mileage is going to depreciate in one hell of a hurry and so will the warranty on a new car

if i were you, i would go for a 50k car, 2 yr. old
look at reivews and drive them
don't forget that cost of ownership includes maintenance

i would be suspicious of any "leased" car with 149K
i don't know of anyone that would allow for a proper lease with those kind of km

40-50 k per year is a lot
i think you should look at used and trade it in every 2 years, but i don't think there is any BEST answer, just the most tolerable

you did mention you didn't know much about cars and i assume then that you wouldn't be doing any maintenance on your own
repairs can be very expensive on high km cars
good, honest mechanics that won't try to soak a novice car owner are difficult to find


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Get a motorcycle!!!

Good thing about a motorcycle is...You can't drive it drunk,
I know I've tried and crashed about 10 seconds down the road.

Besides the drinking and driving bit...
Motorcycles will teach you the fundamental lessons of the need of
looking over your shoulder, Something car drivers rarely ever do.

Failing that...Get a cheap used car that is recomended by "Lemon Aid"

http://www.lemonaidcars.com/

Dave 

[ July 02, 2004, 07:24 PM: Message edited by: dolawren ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

If you're not absolutely hooked on the idea of a brand new car, why not consider a fairly recent used car, say year 2000+? With depreciation you can get a much better car than the Accent in still-excellent shape, for less than the prices you quoted. Just a thought.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Lars,
Avoid a new car. With your amount of driving you will lose even more than most folks on the value.

Suggest you also avoid a car with 150k if you are adding this much mileage.

Tray and find something 2-3 years old with about 20,000 km a year equivalent on it. Also, try not to get tied down to monthly payments, or if you do, make sure the payment deal is flexible so you can pay it down faster.

Remember it's just a mode of transport. If it's safe and reliable grab it - don't get into uncontrollable debt.


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

you might want to consider a VW deisel


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Lars I would echo Pelao sentiments.

Buy the “newest used car you can afford. Check out books like Lemon Aid by Phil Edmonston (sp?) I don’t always buy the book go to a book store and browse get an idea of the highly rated cars you like/can afford. 

In your case perhaps you should buy Lemon Aid. It may give you some ideas on how you should approach buying your first car. Make sure which version you want the New Car edition or the Used Car edition.

When you buy a new car lots of warranty. However as soon as you drive it off the lot you have just lost mucho dollars as it has just become a “used car.”

That’s why a good used car is a better value. Low mileage with warranty left on the vehicle is the best combination.

Talk to a bank/credit union loans officer about a loan on the vehicle of your choice even if you are not planning to get a loan from them. He/she can tell you the value range of the vehicle you have in mind. This gives you an independent second opinion.

Good luck! Planning to buy a vehicle is the easiest/hardest most fun/worst pain in the arse activity in the world. 

Just my opinion though.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

britnell,
great point about oil changes and preventatvie maintenance

i run synthetic only in my deutche-auto and even though i could extend the oil change internval to 10k, i usually do it about 6k

$80 (german oil and filter) is a very small price to pay for a healthy car


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Any recommedations for a used car? (around $6000 or less price tag that's reliable?) What should I look for? (and what brands)


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Lars
I would recomend a Volkswagen Jetta or Golf. Ive had several Jettasn and love them to death! And if you need any repairs done (all used cars will eventually need repairs







) there is a great German gentleman here in town(Fredericton) who has a shop.
Honda's are also great.
Chris


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Yeah, the VW's is my first choice for a used car, although they are pricy, no?

Would a VW Jetta GLS (2000) be a good deal for $12,995? Expensive, almost the cost of a new car before tax, but more reliable and more features... http://www.canadatrader.com/trader/result/affich.asp?rubno=4000&r=%27NBR%27%2C%27PEI%27&ste=&sid=&issr=1&yfr=1997&yto=2005&kfr=1&kto=120000&pfr=1&pto=0&dm=2&dp=4&mk=VOLKSWAGEN&md=& kw=&or=0&oby=7&pg=2&vid=1165298


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Korean car makers do not put an emphasis on long engine life. Stay away from the Hyundai.

If you are going to put 50K/year on, I would suggest a 6 cylinder and remember to change the oil every 3 months or 5k KM


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You could get a Toyota Echo pretty cheaply.

Dave


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Lars,
You might want to look at something a bit older. We have a 1996 Jetta Trek with 110,000 KM on it. It has a six cd changer, air conditioning( a must for fredericton  ) sun roof. it was $6,000 i believe. Very nice car.
The Toyotas are also nice cars








chris


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Agree with dolawren. The echo is very cool in the 5 door hatchback. Also great on mileage even beating out diesel. Only thing lacking is quality of the current VW's. I've got a 2001 TDI and find servicing is on the pricier side but some digging should get you a independent machanic who will look after you.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Hyundai's are a great choice for a car especially anything that's been built in the last couple of years. There are now 4 Hyundai's in my family with varying mileages mine is a 2001 GSI with 74,000k's on the odometer and the car is still going strong, the car get's a constant 500-550k's per fill up depending on how hard you press the gas pedal, the new Hyundai warranty is an amazing value considering that all of there competitors only give you a 3/60 bumper to bumper warranty while the Hyundai will give you a 5/100 warranty. The VW's are also great choices especially the TDI's as cars go but the only thing that I keep hearing about these cars is how fast some of there electrical components go.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Hyundai's and VW's? What have you been smoking K_OS??


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

This might be a bit biased, since I own one myself but if you want a vehicle that will run for a long time without problems, and take on any weather and terrain with ease grab yourself a late modle cherokee sport with a 4.0.

not great on gas but not too bad. Lightest of the "real" SUVs (unibody). Fast as hell (inline 6). The architecture is old and easy to maintain.

I have 270 000 kms on this 95 jeep and its still running very strong. I have to toss on a new water pump in the next few days but other than that there have been no major repairs on it as long as its been in the family (1997)


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

(Lars, sorry in advance for going off topic)

Zigzagry, I own a 99 4 door Cherokee Classic. I agree with the reliablity of the vehicle but mine gets aout 300 - 350k/ 70L in the city  . How does yours do? Also, how's your insurance? My company seems to think these are luxury vehicles


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

300-350 sounds about right. Though I do very little city driving.

The cherokee sport and classic are definetly not luxury vehicles (you can tell the minute you look at the interior. its so basic). These are entry level modles of jeep. Id tell the company to do some research and see what it saves in maintenance bills and compare its value to the true "luxury" modle grand cherokees.

(sorry lars)


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Time for me to chime in.

You going to put that much kms on your car?? I would avoid both. I would look around for someting a touch more solid. You can afford $6k? Look around. You may be able to find a really decent VW golf/jetta and they will last you. As well, if you can get your hands on what I have now, an 97 acura 1.6 EL - I would recommend it. Why?? They drive well and last. I won't even get into gas comsumption. GTA to MTL in one tank (45L) plus stuff to spare... Mine is going strong after 150Ks. Just made some sched'ed maintenance, and all is good. You can find one in the low $7K range... worth thinking of. But by all means - look around. What about a Honda civic hatch??

H!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Tough call on the Hyundais. Originally, they were CRAP. Nowadays, the newer, the better.

I have a 95 Elantra (THAT'S TEN YEARS OLD) with >180,000km on it. I drive the poor thing kinda hard and haven't always been razor sharp on the oil-change schedule. Today, it's got rust bubbled (parked outside most of its life), needs new seals (it's burning oil), two interior door handles are broken (gotta roll the window down and open from the outside like a jalopy), the rear defroster is busted (have to replace THE WHOLE UNIT -- which I'm not), the interior light's switch is busted, and it needs a new muffler and some pipes. So, are these the signs of a BAD CAR? Bad OWNER, maybe!  I'm probably just going to drive it into the ground and get a newer car when it croaks.

Generally, Hyundai's electrics are weak (had a terrible problem with the horn dying repeatedly, even though I hardly used it -- the dealer FINALLY found the source of the problem elsewhere), and the heating/AC fan motors are wimpy -- TEN years ago. I do know Hyundai has made efforts to improve their cars since then.

People are right about buying a RECENT used car, versus A NEW car. The devaluation on cars are almost as bad as PeeCees.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> The devaluation on cars are almost as bad as PeeCees.


amen - ain't that the truth?

H!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> Hyundai's and VW's? What have you been smoking K_OS??


I'm going by personal experience within my family and we've owned allot of cars anything from Honda's to BMW's and the Hyundai's have given us the best bang for the buck. Take a look at my POS 2000 Ford Focus within the 1st 3 months I had to take it back to the dealer 5 times for various recalls and warranty repairs one was actually kind of scary considering that my whole suspension could have failed at any moment  ,if I knew the Focus was going to be such crappy car I would've kept my '92 Honda Civic. My dad has owned several Dodge Caravan's with no luck whatsoever from either Chrysler or the dealer in helping him he's been driving for 48 years and counts the 2003 Elantra he own's now has one of the best cars he's owned. My brother has owned a couple of GM's also with no luck they just went south at around 150,000k's now he owns a 2003 Santa Fe he only's has 45,000k's on it so it's not that old or tired yet but he's never been happier with any other car in his life (with exception to his '71 Austin Mini). Also there are no other company's that I'm aware of that are giving away a 5/100 bumper to bumper warranty, also when it comes to repairs the Accent has been nothing but cheap the most expensive repair to date was a brake service that cost me 300.00 parts and labour the same service on my Ford Focus cost me 500.00, so don't ask what I'm smoking because I speak from experience when it comes to Hyundai's I've experienced levels of service from there dealers that I only dreamed about getting from the Ford and Honda dealers that I've dealth with in the past. 
As for the VW's I've never owned one but I have allot of friends who have and the comon complaint from them all is that the electrical components go faster than allot of other cars but since they are the only company out there supplying affordable diesels powered cars dealing with a few electrical glitches is no problem. I have one friend that's had his diesel Golf since '86 he's got 600,00k's  on it and he's still not giving up on it, another just broke the 200,000k's on his 2000 Jetta and he's still happy with it these are only 2 examples and there are more, so as far as I can see they are mechanically reliable vehicles with one nagging problem but VW are the only company offering an affordable diesel, at a 1000k's per tank you can't argue with that


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Also Lars, my opinion about Hyundai's electrical systems was also consistent with the CAA used car guide reports -- from ten years ago.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Must... comment.. on... cars!!

I'm sorry, I don't care how nice they claim to be making them these days, there's absolutely no way I could bring myself to buy a Hyundai. A year or two ago we checked out the new Tiburon - looked nice from the outside, the interior was a mess of cheap plastic. The heater knob popped off the showroom car! There's just no build quality on these things yet.

I disagree with the statement about avoiding buying new cars. I bought my 95 Talon brand new, and have never regretted a moment of it. There's something great about not having to worry about how your car has been treated before, who's rode the clutch, etc. etc....

And yes, to quote the song, I do romanticize the automobile...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> Jeez K_OS, take it down a notch! It's A CAR. You're talking about them as if it's a Macintosh, or something


I love cars I was brought up with them ever since I can remember, my dad took me home from the hospital in a '69 Austin Mini Cooper 'S' the earliest car I can remember him driving is a 72 Lotus Cortina, later on in 1980 he bought a '76 BMW 2002ti. If I sound like I talk about my cars the way some Macintosh Evangelists talk about there beloved computers that's because I love every single car I own and when they let me down it better be for a good reason. Right now my daily driver is my Hyundai Accent I love this little car and after 74,000k's it hasn't let me down yet, among my toys include a '72 Austin Mini, '87 BMW 635csi(new project), '69 Austin Mini pickup, '71 Austin Mini 1275GT, and a '74 Austin Mini Moke. So yes I do love cars there's nothing better than getting into a classic machine on a Sunday morning find a nice winding road and hitting the throttle


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Cool  

Austin Mini _pickup truck_, eh?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jeez K_OS, take it down a notch! It's *A CAR*. You're talking about them as if it's a Macinsotsh, or something


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Austin Mini Pickup











Austin Mini Convertible











Austin Mini estate wagon

Tons more at this site:

http://www.classic-austin-morris.oldclassiccar.co.uk/index.htm

Dave


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> Austin Mini Pickup


CUTE!











> Austin Mini Convertible


COOL!  



> Austin Mini estate wagon


Loaded with character


----------



## Terry Sebastian (Apr 30, 2003)

I would avoid a hyundai! terrible service - I know someone who had to wait 2 weeks for a part. They have deplorable service from what I hear. Also volks are nice - but be warned they are very pricey to fix - the parts go for twice the cost of Honda's and they charge $80+ for labour


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

K_OS you're comparing your Hyundai to a bunch of crappy AMERICAN cars! Of course it's going to look better!

Japanese is the only way to go as far as I'm concerned if you want reliability, durability, and cheap gas. Toyota is by far my favourite with Mazda a close second (as long as there are no Ford engine parts in the model)


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

lars, here's a tip on buying used cars, from the master.

check the obits to see if any ninety year old women in your area have recently died. then, approach the estate with cash in hand.

of course i've never done this but i did have a cavalier that went 320,000 km before i sold it. have you considered the cavalier? the car i had was an '89 and model has changed dramtically since then. don't know if they are still as reliable.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Figure out which cars appeal to you (take some out for test drives from used car lots. Then go to the library and check out the Lemon Aid and COnsumers Car Guides for an overall idea as to the cars' weak and strong points. When looking at a used car, ask to see all repair records, if available and check for repair or replacement of weak components for that car. When you have something that seems top fit the bill, take it to a dealer for that make or to a good independant mechanic that knows that make of car and pay the hundred bucks for good checkover. I've seen Hyundais that were maintained properly and lasted for years with minimal trouble and I've seen "good" cars get the "two thumbs down" from a dealer inspection. Your price point leaves you open to some questionable cars....get the opinion of a pro before laying out the cash.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Speaking of Minis, Dave, ya like this one? 










Cheers


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Interesting SINC,
On the topic of small cars...
How about a Smart Car 

You are going to love this car. (Or you are going to hate it)










Dave


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Those smart cars have been around for ages in Europe. They were in Pamplona 5 years ago when I was there and when I was in Rome last summer that's all everyone was driving.

I hope they catch on here.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> K_OS you're comparing your Hyundai to a bunch of crappy AMERICAN cars! Of course it's going to look better!


Note that I've owned Japanese cars as well and has for Toyota yes they do make a good car but that's all it is it's reliable, Toyota make some of the best cars on the road today but after they stopped making the Supra they became boring and bland along with Honda they only make 2 cars that are exciting to drive right now, if you want good exciting Japanese cars you have to go to Nissan or Subaru otherwise if you want something that goes fast and is reliable nothing beats ze Germans









aside from that go out and buy an original Mini and have some fun  

my '72 Mini









my '71 1275gt


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Was in Italy in '80 with my school band. Wee Fiats flying around all over the place. The roads were small. The cars were small. The drivers were insane.


----------



## howing (Nov 14, 2003)

avoid Hyundai's at all cost. That is my only suggestion.
If you want to go cheap, why not go Japanese?
Hyundai's are cheap to buy, but expensive to maintain. 

here's my hierarchy of cars (in order of origin - from worst to best):
1. korean (or russian)
2. american
3. japanese
4. german

hyundai's are unbelievably poor. don't buy it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> Was in Italy in '80 with my school band. Wee Fiats flying around all over the place. The roads were small. The cars were small. The drivers were insane.


I was there in 1979/80 for my last year of college as an off
campus student, My ex girlfriend bought the last Fiat 500 cc to
roll off the assembly line. (Cinque cinto {sp?})

Man such a nice...Leeetle Kar...Talk about mini's.
Although I loved this car, So easy to drive and so easy to park!!!

The new Fiat is nice too,
But I liked the round shapes of the older one. 










Dave


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> Hyundai's are cheap to buy, but expensive to maintain.


If you've driven and mantained a Hyundai you'd know this not to be true. The only personal comparison I can make up to now is brake jobs, on my old Ford Focus the grand total for a complete brake job at a dealer was 525.00 parts and labour, on my Hyundai Accent it cost me 325.00 parts and labour, on my friends Toyota Corolla it was 450.00 parts and labour, and on my brother's Hyundai Santa Fe it was 600.00. 



> hyundai's are unbelievably poor. don't buy it.


Unless you've been living in a cave hidden away from all the forms of media bombardment that exist today you probably still think of Hyundai as the Korean car maker who sell those cheap litle Pony's, sorry but Hyundai is a highly respected company nowadays with rising sales and also a rising market share of the car market. Also lately they've been making exciting inroads on all the Quality indexs as the Hyundai Sonata proved to have the highest initial quality on the latest JD Power TQI.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Time to chime in...

did someone say smart cars??

Was @ the Autoshow this year the day they were unveiled. The guy told me they took orders on the spot. They ship in sept/oct I believe. Hey, you're buying a Benz really, which is why they're likely a little priocey if you ask me. Paying that premium for parking ease and gas frugality...

A little tinny/light weight... still hella cool though. I think they have 800 cc engines... Can't recall.










and


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

BTW, has anyone heard about the BMW 1 Series?? I think 2005 mods might be on their way. Might try to find out more today...

!h


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi, whatever car you choose in the end please don't buy from Toronto Auto Leasing and Sales Inc. on Rogers Rd., my co-worker just bought a 1998 Jeep TJ from them and he is pretty sure that they didn't do a proper safety. 

When he got it the windshield wipers didn't work and some lights were broken and missing some of the soft top and other things. They then proceed to withhold his car until he was forced to sign some crappy contract that he would not bug them for any further repairs. These guys are thiefs and should not be in business.

Jorge


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Ok... thanks for all the info, people.









Some of you mentioned the Toyota Echo... so, I went over to the Toyota Canada web site and priced a 2005 Echo Hatcback, w/ the LE package.

MSRP: $17,858.58
Monthly: $303.65/monthly @ 60 months + $2000 downpayment

I thought that was pretty good, especially since it's the LE package one, with a few custom options I threw in there as well  

Say I'm putting on only 30,000 km/year instead of 45-50,000 km/year (in that range). Would this vehicle be reliable? One more thing -- how useful is "power steering?" I've never driven a vehicle without it, and the CE package is cheaper than the LE package - except the LE package includes power steering, where as the CE package doesn't. Any reason I would/wouldn't want power steering on an Echo?

I want to try to avoid buying a pre-owned vehicle, for many reasons, and have a limit of $350/month car payment plan. That being said, I also want to avoid leasing a car rather than buying one so I can sell my car after 5 years if need be, and have the money from the sale for a down payment on the next one.

Finally, what other cars, that anyone knows of, that costs $15,000 (before tax) or less, that would be of interest for me to check out? I'm willing to put a $2000 downpayment on whatever car I buy.

Right now, it's between the Toyota Echo and Hyundai Accent GSi.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

If its between the Accent and the Echo, it's a no brainer.

Buy Toyota. Their cars have no soul, but its tough to pass up their quality and reliability record.

I think the Echo two door hatch is a smart looking car.

I am thinking of selling my current car and grabbing a convertible. If i do, my first choice as a winter car would have to be that Echo.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> how useful is "power steering?" I've never driven a vehicle without it, and the CE package is cheaper than the LE package - except the LE package includes power steering, where as the CE package doesn't. Any reason I would/wouldn't want power steering on an Echo?


if you're not going to do much parallel parking then no power steering is fine and out on the highway it's fine but it's a pain for parallel parking, take it from me the Mini's that I mentioned above are really light cars with no power steering and they're still a pain in the ass to park.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Here's a nice review of the Toyota Echo 

Dave


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Cars like Toyota have "No Soulz" as has been mentioned here numerous timres.


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

> Finally, what other cars, that anyone knows of, that costs $15,000 (before tax) or less, that would be of interest for me to check out? I'm willing to put a $2000 downpayment on whatever car I buy.
> 
> Right now, it's between the Toyota Echo and Hyundai Accent GSi


I'd go for a Suzuki Swift+ instead. As reliable as Toyota, and the basic model is better equipped than both the Echo and the Accent.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

My car (1995 Chevy Corsica, 60,000km, power steering) cost $2000 total. Perhaps you could go that route. Spend $1000 or so a year on repairs, no problem.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> I'd go for a Suzuki Swift+ instead. As reliable as Toyota, and the basic model is better equipped than both the Echo and the Accent.


Hmm.. the swift + (and especially the swift + S) are pretty loaded vehicles after checking out the Suzuki web site. There is one issue, however... when it comes to cars, I am picky when it comes to the appearance - the interior of the swift is very nice, but the exterior... has some ugly parts (especially those hubcaps...)







, heh. Regardless, it IS cheaper than the Accent (high-end GSI model), even the high-end model, which is very nicely loaded.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I currently drive a Suzuki Grand Vitara.

In 1987, I bought my wife a brand new Firefly, built by Suzuki. In 1988, I bought my daughter a brand new Firefly Turbo.

We traded the 87 firefly in on a Pontiac Sunbird after 117,000 trouble free km. The 88 Turbo went on to become my sons car, and is now in the hands of his best friend. It currently has 392,000 km on the dial and never had a wrench on the engine.

Both cars were three cylinder engines. The new fours are even better.

Perhaps now you know why I continue to buy Suzukis!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, glad to see that the Suzuki line of cars have the Sinc Seal of Approval. My wife just bought a Suzuki Aerio.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I have a couple of friends that own high mileage Suzuki's and the only complaint is about a couple of the dealers here in TO but with the great reliability of the cars the way it is they don't worry about going in for repairs too often.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr. G., the Aerio is a fine choice. Lots of room inside, and I just love the instrumentation.

As my son says, it is way cool!

Cheers


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

talonracer I completely agree! I've had three...yes three...toyota tercels and we now have two camrys...one wagon and one sedan. We took the wagon cross country on our honeymoon two years ago...slept in it all the way out there. It treated us perfectly! And gas milage is Great!

And if you knew how I'd drive you'd understand that it takes one hell of a sturdy car to keep up with me...

I love my wagon


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, my wife is calling it her "doxie mobile". Next, she will have it painted with the logo of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies.  

As for me, in that my son is about to become one of the driving masses, I bought an automatic Toyota Echo for the two of us. I shall care for it lovingly and drive it into the ground (or die first) in that in four years, we drove our Mazda MPV 19000 km (which included a trip across NL and a trip to southern Nova Scotia). I hate the thought of having two cars, but for three drivers it is sadly somewhat of a necessity.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone who says Toyotas have no soul is welcome to come to BC and meet my Camry. I love that car to bits, and anyone who's ever driven in it with me knows how much character that car has.

Currently it's sleeping, in my dad's back yard, waiting for the day when I restore it to brand new condition. Yes, I know, I'm crazy... but it must be done.


----------

